# Staurogyne Flower



## altaaffe (19 Sep 2009)

Had a double lamp failure on the trays that I use for the propagators above my Oscar Tank so put aquarays above them.

The light obviously agreed with the Staurogyne that was dircectly below it as it has started to flower, plenty more buds too.


----------



## baron von bubba (19 Sep 2009)

wow, i've not seen that before! 

i'm currently after some Staurogyne got any to sell? ;0)


----------



## altaaffe (19 Sep 2009)

LOL, just posted in your topic, give us a pm and I'll get some out.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Sep 2009)

Cool!!!


----------



## George Farmer (28 Sep 2009)

Very cool.  I doubt many folk the world over have seen a Staurogyne flower.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Spencer (28 Sep 2009)

My emersed Staurogyne has been flowering like mad emersed, but it looks like it may have given up for the winter.

Dave.


----------

